# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Τα budgie μου φτερουγίζουν!

## panteraz

Παιδιά τελευταία (και ενώ είναι σε πτερόροια και τα δύο) πιάνονται από μια πατήθρα γερά και φτερουγίζουν δυνατά. Είναι φυσιολογικό;

υ.γ. βαρέθηκα να μαζεύω πουπουλάκια χιχιχι πόσο κρατάει πια η πτώση των φτερών τους!   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Φυσιολογικό είναι.Γύρω στους δύο μήνες η και λίγο περισσότερο όλη η διαδικασία,πτώση και εμφάνιση των νέων φτερών.

----------


## themountainking

> Παιδιά τελευταία (και ενώ είναι σε πτερόροια και τα δύο) πιάνονται από μια πατήθρα γερά και φτερουγίζουν δυνατά. Είναι φυσιολογικό;
> 
> υ.γ. βαρέθηκα να μαζεύω πουπουλάκια χιχιχι πόσο κρατάει πια η πτώση των φτερών τους!


Είναι φυσιολογικό, και νομίζω ότι γενικότερα το κάνουν για να ξεμουδιάσουν

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

> Παιδιά τελευταία (και ενώ είναι σε πτερόροια και τα δύο) πιάνονται από μια πατήθρα γερά και φτερουγίζουν δυνατά. Είναι φυσιολογικό;
> 
> υ.γ*. βαρέθηκα να μαζεύω πουπουλάκια χιχιχι πόσο κρατάει πια η πτώση των φτερών τους*!


ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο!
αν τα εχεις μεσα θα του ςβοηθουσε πολυ το μπανιο...αν τους αρεσει κιολας!!!βαλτους ενα μπολακι με νερο..ετσι θα τα κανεις να χτενιζονται ποιο σχολαστικα(παντα μετα το μπανιο χτενιζονται) και τα πουπουλα που θα φειγουν στο χτενισμα θα ειναι βρεγμανα..αρα δεν θα φτασουν τοσο ευκολα στην αλλη μεροια του δωματιου!

----------

